# Why are minivans safer/better/cheaper/etc. than SUV's?



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, I was curious as to why so many people toute the minivan as being so much safer/better/more fuel efficient/cheaper/less rollover risk han an SUV.

So I did a quick comparison on a few websites. I compared my 2005 Honda Pilot with both the 2005 Honda Odyssey and the 2005 Toyota Sienna.

Fuel-wise, my SUV is only a few MPG behind both minivans. It has a _slightly_ worse carbon footprint and energy impact score, but not by much.

http://www.fueleconomy.gov/feg/findacar.htm

As far as safety, my Pilot scored better than or just as good as both minivans. Rollover rate for the Pilot is 15%, same as the Sienna. Odyssey is 14%.

http://www.safercar.gov/portal/site/...002fd17898RCRD

http://www.safercar.gov/portal/site/...002fd17898RCRD

http://www.safercar.gov/portal/site/...002fd17898RCRD

I also compared prices on used 2005 models on KBB. Most of the minivans with the same mileage were more expensive, or just as expensive as the Pilot.

So I realize his is just a quick preliminary research thing, and i don't know the credibility of these websites, but I was curious, and am left wondering if SUVs are as bad as everyone thinks. Now, don't get me wrong, i don't NEED an SUV, as I only have 1 kid, and 1 on the way, and if I could trade in my SUV for a civic without losing $7000 i would, but thats another story











ETA: My SUV can seat 8, but only would fit 3 carseats, I realize this is one advantage of a minivan (I think they can hold more?)

Thoughts?


----------



## library lady (Sep 3, 2007)

I have had this discussion with my father and he claims that trucks and SUV's are not that much more fuel efficient than the vans and even some of the full sized sedans. He has been in the car business for 30+ years and has made me sit down and do the math with him. He always points out that you have to pay attention to a lot of factors. Just because the dealer says it is going to get X MPG doesn't mean it will. That is what the average is. Some cars of the same make and model get better and some get worse.

I have a big family (3 kids with another on the way) and we have a Chevy Suburban, which seats 8 comfortably. We can pull any sort of trailer and there is a LOT more storage capacity in my suburban than a van. I used to have a minivan that was totaled in a flood. It only seated 7 and there was not as much storage space. The minivan and my suburban both get 15-20 MPG depending on driving conditions. Recently, we moved and my parents had their minivan loaded and we had our SUV loaded. We got better mileage than they did.

Based on the research that I have done, the only way that we could significantly reduce our carbon footprint and gain appreciable fuel mileage would be to downsize to a compact car, which is not feasible because a compact car will not hold 4 carseats. I hate the fact that people see our tank and think we do not think about the environment.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I always thought that SUV's were safer. More ruggedly built, 4wd, etc. We have a Jeep Cherokee because we had to have 4wd for DH to get back and forth to work in the winter (well, to get out of here at all when it's snowy, but if not for his work we could sit and wait a few days for it to get plowed every time). And it was the only one we could get the financing approved for, being the cheapest thing on the lot at the time.

As far as fuel mileage, the only thing I have to compare to is sedans and a station wagon. It's slightly worse, but not horrible.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

For us, minivans are more convenient. We are about to have 4 in carseats and that would be a pain in an SUV to have the kids crawl over the seats. Also, when we were looking, the minivans were WAY cheaper than the SUVs. Most SUVs (the large ones that can seat 6 or more) were about twice as much as what we paid for our minivan.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

I haven't done as much research as you have, but we looked at the Honda Pilot when we bought our Odyssey, and we just liked all the features the minivan came with compared to the SUV. More seats that are easily movable/removable, power doors, more space in the trunk, nicer interior, and it seemed to me that the visibility out the back windows was better in the Odyssey.

Finally, as you noted, the resale value for the Odyssey seems to be better than the Pilot. I think with gas prices as they are, lots of people are trying to unload their SUVs. So if you're buying used, that might work to your advantage. But my hunch is that the minivan will still be in higher demand because families with 2+ kids will continue to need/want them.


----------

